# Sputter



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

I built this diorama back in the mid 90's. A car my father was driving at the time was the influence for building this kit. The Honda is a 1/20th scale Entex kit. The under hood features include a sludge covered engine, corroded battery cables, and wires and hoses. In the interior I flocked the carpet, cut open the glove box, removed the radio. I added a bag of chips, box of cookies. cigarettes and Bic pen on top of the dash. Also a Christmas tree air freshener hanging from the rear view mirror. The figures are modified Tamiya pit crew figures. The motorist call box is scratch built.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Couple more!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! I'll only say that cotton never manages to look like anything but cotton to me, but the other 99.999999% of the diorama is magnificent.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

A superb diorama with a lot of nice little touches. Great job! 

Sean


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Agree, nice little dio.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Lov'in this dio. Great job depicting a common scenario.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. This dio has been dropped once a few years ago, luckily no major damage.


----------



## 54belair (May 12, 2009)

Beautifully done, dge - your thought really shows in the details. :thumbsup::thumbsup: It's fun and unusual, though, to see a RHD anything on the road here in our neck of the woods...

:wave:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks! Hey, we could be neighbors! LOL!!!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

SJF said:


> A superb diorama with a lot of nice little touches. Great job!
> 
> Sean


A whole lot of neat little touches indeed!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
guess they caught a rock in the rad with the antifreeze trail...that's gonna cost 'em:lol:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------

